# Progynova



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi ladies I'm freaking out I can't remember if I took my 3 Progynova tablets tonight, not sure what to do, I don't want to take more but I don't want to leave it till tomorrow night, I'm thinking I could split the tablets in 3 tomorrow so at least I'd be getting some medication in the morning as I normally take all 3 at night, I'm going to ring clinic first thing to ask, I'm 5 weeks pg at the moment!! I hope I haven't screwed everything up


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I honestly don't think you screwed everything up. I mean let's face it people who conceive naturally do not have to take progynova like us who conceived through ivf. It's just extra precaution. Why do you take them all at once if I may ask? I used to take one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one in the evening. That way if i forget to take one of the doses i wpuld have only missed one.

If you are not sure whether you have taken the tablets I wouldn't take 3 though. 

I am sure your baby will be fine. The worrying just never stops unfortunately.

Wish you a healthy pregnancy. Best of luck xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I contacted the clinic who told me to stop stressing and it won't matter! They advised taking 2 this morning and rest tonight. I'm not sure why I take them all at once, think it's because I started with 1 and instructions just said increase to 2, then increase to 3 daily! I'm debating splitting them up as like you said if I forget again it's just 1 tablet


----------

